# Sticky  egg share pregnancy and beyond



## poppy05

I have set up a thread in the board buddies area of the forum, so ladies who have formed friendships on this board can continue to chat, the board buddy area is a self moderated board and chat isn't restricted, so you may discuss everything and anything you wish.

Please follow the link if you wish to join 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341567.0


----------



## pollita

Thanks Poppy!


----------

